# Preparation Course Tomorrow...



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

eeek!!!!   Ok so what did you all take with you?  Pads, pens, lunch, bottled water?  What did you wear?  Hair and Make-up?  So many stupid questions - didn't actually realise until today how much I am freaking out!  HEEELLLLPPPP!!!!


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Drinks and sandwich lunch were provided for us, but depending on where you are you could probably nip out to buy lunch?  Definitely take water though.  We wore smart casual clothes - nice jeans/trousers, I think I wore a skirt one day.  Think we took paper and pens but ended up writing on handouts we were given - I found them the other day and reminisced as DS leapt into my lap and gave me a snotty kiss   .  Stick with it and good luck...so worth it in the end!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you Peacelily xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

we def didnt 'dress up' just went casual..some people went looking very smart, sort of work type suits, they looked a bit out of place..i went for a 'mummy look' 
we took a folder as had been warned about the number of handouts! 
dont be surprised if theres other sw's sitting at the sides..they do make notes on you!

kj x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

KJ - thank god I am not alone in thinking of going for the 'mummy' look!  I am going with jeans with a sort of Mummy ish top if that makes sense?! xxx


----------



## WILDI (Oct 7, 2008)

Hiya Bee

we just went casual,did'nt take paper & pens as they were provided for us,food was also provided and water.
we had about 3 sw with us,& 5 other couples who i must say were all very nice,stayed friends with them today.
i was very scared,& ofter thought what am i doing here,but so glad i carried on sooooooo proud off myself now.
you will be fine i promise,just enjoy it & just think maybe this time next year you be a mom
let us know how you find it 
wildi x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you Wildi - I will indeed update as we go along!  Did anyone print off the itinerary to take with them or did you just go empty handed?  Sorry for all the questions tonight! xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

jeans and mummyish top sounds perfect  

i think i took everything we had been sent thus far, just in case! i hid it all in the folder out of sight so i didnt look like a plonker  

good luck!

kj x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Ahh I can hide my red face now then! I have all our letters and info pack and everything ready in a little folder! xxx


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

Congrats Bee bee on starting your prep course tommorrow!!!!! We both just wore jeans, smart ones though, and smartish top. Food was provided on ours. I did take water but only because I normally drink alot. I also took the letter and a pen but we were given a folder and handouts though. Just remember everyone else will be just as nervous as you, so try not to worry and just enjoy it. Good luck.


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

no advice but loads of luck, hope you enjoy it


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you!  So far so good! xxx


----------

